# bleeding in 2ww with postive test result - HELP!!



## blondie k (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey all,
I'm currently in my 2ww and my otd is on wednesday.
i had 2 top grade e/t on 19th march.
I started bleeding yesterday, not a huge amount but it was bright red, and still bleeding today, again not huge amounts but still there. As this has happened before last time when i spoke to my clinic the asked me to do a hpt just to confirm it hadn't worked. So i tested this morning so i could let them know the result and it was a BFP!!!
I'm now really confused, clinic said i could be loosing one and the other my still be hanging on but couldn't really say either way what might be happening. i will test again on wednesday to see if it has changed but was hoping there might be someone who could give me some advice or who has experienced the same..........
any advice would be gratefully received
thanks xxxxx


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi i just wanted to wish you all the best for wednesday    xx


----------



## Gimmeab (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Blondie K,

I'm exactly the same as you hun, i'm due to test tomorrow also.  I've been bleeding since Saturday fairly heavy at times too yet i'm still getting positive tests both with first response and clear blue digital.  Like you I have no idea what's happening and it's freaking me out, i rang my clinic yesterday and they weren't very helpful at all, the nurse kinda was angry with me for testing and said that there is nothing they can do, she made me feel very negative and wish I hadn't rang now.

Anyway i'm doing everything that is humanly possible, i'm on strict bed rest from the hubby and i've upped my pesaries to 3 a day, all we can do is sit tight and hope that this is nothing to worry about.

My sister rang me yesterday on her way home from work as she has done ever since this journey began bless her, she told me that a friend of hers actually bled all the way through all 3 of her pregnancies, which gave me some hope, so hang on in there hun.

B x


----------



## blondie k (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi B
Thanks for your response, its so hard not knowing, i wish someone could just say either yes its worked your fine, or no it hasn't work!!! it would be so much easier.
Thankfully my bleeding seems to have stopped today so I'm hoping and praying that things might be ok and my little embryo's are still hanging in there    
Tomorrow seem ages away....... but we must be patient! 
how are you today?? i have heard/read lots of people do have bleeds and everything is ok and they go on to have their little babies with no problems, so lets hope and pray its the same for us! I'm off work now just relaxing at home but i do find time really drags when your not doing anything!
Good luck for tomorrow, let me know how it goes and i will be         for us
xxxxxxx

Keegsx
thank you so much
xxxxxx


----------



## Gimmeab (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Blondie,

Pleased to hear yours has stopped today, for me it's still there and i'm starting to lose hope now despite my positive test results.

Like you i'm off work trying to relax in bed just watching all the rubbish on the t.v and like you say it's really dragging, well only one more sleep for us and then we will know, if it's still positive tomorrow which I don't think it's going to be as i'm having cramps bad too now also as well as the bleeding but it doesn't feel like my normal period I have to say...I will be off to my clinic tomorrow for a blood test !!

Many        er's for us both, let me know how you get on too in the morning and the very best of luck !

B x


----------



## McHoody (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi to both of you,

How did your tests go? I hope all OK! 
I had my transfer over nearly 3 weeks ago, I started to bleed (lightly) a week after, I did a test 2 weeks after and it was positive. My nurse is lovely and very helpful but all she has said is that I have to wait until either I start a period or until I have a scan at 7 weeks - which is another 4 weeks away!!!! I cant stand this waiting!!! 
Let me know how you both get on toady. Fingers, legs and eyse crossed for you! 
C xx


----------



## Gimmeab (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Claire,

Still bleeding yet had a positive test again yesterday.  Very pleased to hear that your clinic are supportive, mine aren't like that unfortunately they are very matter of fact.  I did manage to get them to do a beta hcg test yesterday which is showing 184, which I understand is fairly good for what would be a 4 week pregnancy, just gotta sit tight and wait until Tuesday to have it repeated and go from there.

How are u doing? What have your beta results been?

I hear you with the waiting, it drives u nuts and the not knowing whats goin on is so frustrating, hang in then hun.

B x


----------



## McHoody (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Gimmeab,
Positive thinking for you for Tuesday!! 
I am OK, going quietly insane with the waiting but apart from that OK. But I have been having slight period pains today (slight tummy ache and back ache!), so I am starting to think I might start my period soon.......
Sorry, I dont come on here very often - what is a beta test Obviously I havent had one these!! 
C x


----------



## blondie k (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi gimmab and Claire 


How are you both doing? Well I got my positive result which i was very pleased about although I'm still a bit nervous about the little bleed I had which stopped after a day thankfully!!!! I scared to let myself get excited!!!
I have to do a test again on wednesday and if it's still positive then they will book me in for a scan. I spoke to the sister at the clinic today and she seem really pleased that it was on a slight bleed so that gave me a bit more hope!
And just to make me feel worse my sister in law came over last night to anouce she was expecting and is 12weeks! I am really really pleased for her but I really didn't need that with all this worry about our tx working! I tried so hard to be really pleased for them and ask lots of questions and be excited for them!!!


Anyway sorry to go on about me, how are you both getting on?


Claire not sure if I have this wright but I think when you test your technically already four wks pregnant so that would only leave 3 weeks, what date was you otd Might only be 2wks now   


Gimmeab, sound good about your results, I don't know much about it as we just poas but from what I've read on here sounds good! Hope your bleeding has eased!!!


I guess we all just have to be patient now and wait, I just want to see a scan and see my little baby/ies then I will be happy and start to get excited!!!

      


This is for us all I think we need it lol 
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wanna wish u girlies lots of love and luck

Jenna xx


----------

